# World's fastest state trooper



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

In most of the United States there is a policy of checking any stalled vehicle on the highway when temperatures drop to single digits or below.

About 3:00 a.m. one very cold morning, Montana State Trooper Allan Nixon # 658 responded to a call that there was a car off the shoulder of the road outside of Great Falls, Montana. He located the car, stuck in deep snow with the engine still running.

Pullling in behind the car with his emergency lights on, Trooper Nixon walked to the driver's door and found an old man passed out behlind the wheel. An empty vodka bottle was on the seat beside him. The driver woke up when the trooper tapped on the window. The old man panicked, jerked the gear shift into "Drive" and hit the gas.

The car's speedometer was showing 20-30-40 and then 50 mph, but it was still stuck inthe snow with the wheels spinning. Trooper Nixon, having a sense of humor, began running in place next to the "speeding" but stationary car.

The old man was totally freaked. This continued for about 30-seconds until the trooper yelled " Pull Over!"

The man nodded, turned his wheel and stopped the engine. The driver from North Dakota was arrested and is probably still shaking his head over the state trooper who could run 50 mph.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

True or not....that's funny! From the number of wacky things I've seen on youtube about DUI's, I can see this happening. LOL!!!


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Goes to show why we always use North Dakotans in our jokes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

liljoe said:


> Goes to show why we always use North Dakotans in our jokes.


Ya, I suppose every state has a lot of jokes about their neighbors. Don't get me started. I like Montana, and Minnesota, but I have a hard time passing up a joke.

You know why North Dakota is so windy? Because Montana blows and Minnesota sucks.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Plainsman...you're dating yourself I heard that one in 6th grade 15 years ago.

ND decided they were fed up with Mn NR's and wanted our great fishing lakes, so all the ND's gathered on the border with a stick of dynamite and threw it across the border at us MN's. Well we being the smarter higher IQ individuals lit the dynamite and threw it back!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, I am dating myself I guess. I heard that back in 1984 I think. When your as old as me that is relatively new though.  Also, I figured if they get old enough the young guys haven't heard them.  Were supposed to recycle these days right?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

recycling is good....but I like it when I can cycle by Benelli through a flock of geese locked up! Is it October yet?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

templey_41 said:


> recycling is good....but I like it when I can cycle by Benelli through a flock of geese locked up! Is it October yet?


 :thumb: Well, I'm not much of a shotgun guy, but my AR cycles too. :thumb:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ND finally raised enough money for a state zoo. We're putting a fence around MN.

Montana......where men are men, women know their place, and sheep are scared.

How do you get the U of M grad off your front doorstep? Pay him for the pizza.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nd's version of birth control........put an x on the sheep that kick.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MN like ND is a state that still hopes to get a professional football team some day. oke:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Or the biggest Minnesota joke of all..............Sen. Franken.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Longshot said:


> Or the biggest Minnesota joke of all..............Sen. Franken.


Not a joke, more like a horror story. 

I have a few of these kind of jokes, not fit to print here though.

Any way, as to the original post. I first heard this one back in 1979 when I started in LE. Instead of a Montana State Trooper though it was a Canadian Mountie. And judging by some of the experiences I've had over the years, not so very far from the truth. :wink: :wink: :laugh: :laugh:

huntin1


----------

